# 2/14/07 NW Pa Snow



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's some pics from the past couple a days I hope you enjoy. Its hard to take pics and drive when your all alone.


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

*Some more pics*

next day and still plowing *Yee- Haw*


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

HOOBS, were are you located in NWPA? We are in Erie and we got pounded, every placed we have had 2-6ft drifts 3 and 4 times a day. I dont know about you but I'm really tired of plowing!


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Very nice set-ups. How do you like the new headlights from Western?


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

Brian Young;371697 said:


> HOOBS, were are you located in NWPA? We are in Erie and we got pounded, every placed we have had 2-6ft drifts 3 and 4 times a day. I dont know about you but I'm really tired of plowing!


I'm in down in Franklin. We got pounded to but didn't get the wind to cause too much drifting. The other thing I did so it didn't get to deep and work the equipment too hard was we plowed with the storm a total of about 30 hrs nonstop.


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

SnowMatt13;371717 said:


> Very nice set-ups. How do you like the new headlights from Western?


*I LOVE EM* wish I had them on the other truck.


----------



## SuperDutyFisher (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice trucks. Whats in the back of the Red 3500?


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

SuperDutyFisher;372441 said:


> Nice trucks. Whats in the back of the Red 3500?


Thanks! It's a Tarco V-box spreader. Used tobe in a pick-up truck and the black you can see is a piece of matting to protect the bed-side when you load it. It works pretty good it will hold 3 ton of anti-skid.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Hoobs is that 3500 2wd or 4wd? I think that is a great plow set up. Lighter then some of the plows with the ability to scoop. I put those wings on my Arctic.


----------



## HOOBS PRO PLUS (Nov 1, 2006)

The 3500 is a 4wd.


----------

